# Karpfen nur in Monate mit "R" essen oder zubereiten , sonst würde er nicht schmecken



## Enny (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo an alle ....
Wer hat das schonmal gehört ? Karpfen soll man nur essen wo ein "R" in den Monate mit geschrieben wird ... das heisst von September bis April  #t  Ich hab keine Ahnung ... was sagt Ihr denn dazu  #c  Und wenn das stimmen sollte , wieso eigentlich *grübel*  #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Karpfen nur in Monate mit "R" essen oder zubereiten , sonst würde er nicht schmecken*

Weil die Karpfen meist in den kalten Monaten abgefischt wurden.
Ausserdem konnten sie sich im Sommer den "Winterspeck" anfressen, und bekanntlich ist ja Fett ein Geschmacksträger.
Auch Rotaugen schmecken mir in der kalten Jahreszeit besser, die haben (wie auch ie KArpfen) dann ein festeres Fleisch.
Ich würde noch drauf achten, Karpfen aus einem Fiessgewässer zu essen, die schmecken wesentlich besser als Karpfen aus Sen oder Teichen,  ist fast wie 2 verschiedene Fischarten.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Karpfen nur in Monate mit "R" essen oder zubereiten , sonst würde er nicht schmecken*

Man kann auch Karpfen im Sommer essen, kommt nur darauf an aus welchem Gewässer sie stammen, in einem kleinen Teich in dem viele Blaualgen vorkommen, kanns schon mal sein, dass ein Karpfen im Sommer "moselt" ! 

Wenn ich jedoch in einem strömungsreichen Fluss im August einen Karpfen fange, ess ich den genauso wie wenn ich ihn im Frühjahr oder Herbst fangen würde


----------



## fishing-willi (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Karpfen nur in Monate mit "R" essen oder zubereiten , sonst würde er nicht schmecken*

also ich kann diese regel nicht unterstützen, ich ess auch im sommer karpfen und die schmecken super!merke da keine  großen unterschied!
ich glaube die regel wurde aufgestellt, da man den karpfen in den kälteren monaten besser lagern konnte!hab ma irgendwie sowas gehört!
aba am besten selber ausprobieren!!


----------



## schlot (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Karpfen nur in Monate mit "R" essen oder zubereiten , sonst würde er nicht schmecken*

@ Enny, kann Dir versichern der Karpfen schmeckt auch im Sommer,
da wir ab und an auch mal einen in den Monaten ohne R speisen, sind dann aber meistens aus dem Fluß, obwohl die Altmühl nur sehr träge fließt!
Meine persöhnliche Meinung ist am besten schmeckt der Karfreitagskarpfen
bis dahin hat der Karpfen über den Winter seinen Speck verloren und ist geschmacklich sowie von der Fleischkonsistens am besten!


----------



## aalkopf (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Karpfen nur in Monate mit "R" essen oder zubereiten , sonst würde er nicht schmecken*

die r regel kenn ich nur von austernda schmeckt man allerdings ein unterschied


----------



## robertb (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Karpfen nur in Monate mit "R" essen oder zubereiten , sonst würde er nicht schmecken*

An relativ kleinen Seen mag diese Regel schon ihren Sinn haben. Wenn ein Karfpen in der warmen Jahreszeit von mir verwertet wird, wird er 2-3 Tage gehältert, wenn der schonende Transport möglich ist. Ansonsten flutschen mir die grossen komischerweise immer aus den Fingern.


----------



## schlot (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Karpfen nur in Monate mit "R" essen oder zubereiten , sonst würde er nicht schmecken*

So handhab ich das schon auch Robert, am besten sind sie so mit 1200 - 1500 gr.!
Alles andere darf wieder schwimmen gehn!


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Karpfen nur in Monate mit "R" essen oder zubereiten , sonst würde er nicht schmecken*

ja, besonders im Sommer erwisch ich oft diese sonderbaren Red Bull Karpfen, die fliegen können.. :q


----------



## bolli (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Karpfen nur in Monate mit "R" essen oder zubereiten , sonst würde er nicht schmecken*

Hallo,

der Franz hat schon Recht, es sind die Algen im Wasser, die den Fisch muffig schmecken lassen. Und die wachsen nun mal in den warmen Monaten ohne "r".

Das Problem gilt überwiegend für Friedfisch, aber z. B. auch für Puffforellen.

In Fließgewässern oder sonstigen ohne übermäßigen Algenwuchs ist es natürlich kein bzw. weniger ein Problem.


----------



## fischkopf (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Karpfen nur in Monate mit "R" essen oder zubereiten , sonst würde er nicht schmecken*

Kommt darauf an woher sie kommen! Aus nen Baggersee auf dem 2cm Sonnenmilch schwimmt würde ich garantiert nicht auf Karpfen angeln. Im Fluss allerdings macht Karpfenangeln viel mehr Spaß und die Schmecken im Sommer genauso gut!!!


----------



## nerfling (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Karpfen nur in Monate mit "R" essen oder zubereiten , sonst würde er nicht schmecken*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gilt diese Regel für Muscheln !


----------

